# CLOSED!!  CELESTE/METEOR SHOWER/DIY GIVEAWAY!



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello all! I'm taking a break from gathering diys for the upcoming HUGE CELESTE GIVEAWAY  to let you guys help clean up my beach, make some wishes,  and visit Celeste.  If you don't already have the Virgo Harp DIY you can get it here! Lots of random diys to choose from!

Please do not take diys you don't need unless you're GIVING THEM to someone who needs them.  Gifts or tips appreciated,  please leave via airport after you get your diys and wishes.

Add ign and island below for code!


----------



## cicely (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm interested!
IGN: Cicely
Island: Espoir

Thank you!


----------



## Miele (Jun 28, 2020)

I would love to drop by! I’m Catalina from Moondrop


----------



## Sara? (Jun 28, 2020)

Im interested too  

IGN: Sara 

Island: Cala 

Thank you very much <3!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll take these first three.  PAUSED!


----------



## Yorli (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi would love to visit please I'm Yorli from Andromeda.


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Yorli said:


> Hi would love to visit please I'm Yorli from Andromeda.



You'll be in the next group


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey! Can I come please? Mama from jillville


----------



## Barney (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit if that's okay?

Barney from Wild Falls.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey I'd love to come if you're still taking visitors! I'm Lars from Beignet


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

I'll take @Yorli , @Jillenium , @Barney and @lars708 as the next group.


----------



## Minou (Jun 28, 2020)

Tysm for hosting! If I can still come would happily help clean up your Beach with diy I haven't learned yet. Especially the Virgo harp ! 
IGN Minou
Island name miyushima


----------



## Skandranon (Jun 28, 2020)

would be interested 
Skandranon from Endor


----------



## Xdee (Jun 28, 2020)

his can I pls stop by
xdee from charms


----------



## Anblick (Jun 28, 2020)

YO MY LADYBRO can I roll by?


----------



## yehves (Jun 28, 2020)

hi! i'd like to drop by! my ign is Lily and i'm from Shangri-La! tysm!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to come!!
IDN: Lavender
Island: Star Peak


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Group 1 leaving,  group 2 I am sending codes!


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Group 1 leaving,  group 2 I am sending codes!


Yay!! X


----------



## Peach_Jam (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd like to swing by if possible! c:
Noura from Elfhame


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Group 3 will be @Minou , @Skandranon , @Xdee , and @Anblick


----------



## xMartin (Jun 28, 2020)

Can I come pls ?


----------



## Lebberley (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd be interested... lesley from pinacolada

I'm new to this site and the game


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Group 4 will be @yehves , @BlushingTokki77 , @Peach_Jam , and @xMartin


----------



## Roxxy (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi, would love to come if possible 

Roxy from Bayside 

Tysm


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Group 4 will be @yehves , @BlushingTokki77 , @Peach_Jam , and @xMartin


whats the dodo code????


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> whats the dodo code????


I'll send that when group three is done and I get celeste wrangled again.  Someone dropped and it teleported her


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> I'll send that when group three is done and I get celeste wrangled again.  Someone dropped and it teleported her


omg lol


----------



## Anblick (Jun 28, 2020)

Lebberley said:


> I'd be interested... lesley from pinacolada
> 
> I'm new to this site and the game


Yo welcome, feel free to drop a message to me if you have any questions!  I've been around both the game and site for a good long while so if I can't help, I probably know how to find who can!


----------



## Skandranon (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Group 4 will be @yehves , @BlushingTokki77 , @Peach_Jam , and @xMartin


nice, not sure what gifts I can offer, guessing like me are trying to clear out stuff so would rather not accidentally give more clutter. So how about an invite to my island anytime i'm home to browse through and take any diy, fossils or items you want? also interested in any fruits besides oranges and peaches u might have to donate


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 28, 2020)

Would love to come by if you make it through the queue!

G-Brass from CHUD Heap!


----------



## amyfaulkner_x (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Hello all! I'm taking a break from gathering diys for the upcoming HUGE CELESTE GIVEAWAY  to let you guys help clean up my beach, make some wishes,  and visit Celeste.  If you don't already have the Virgo Harp DIY you can get it here! Lots of ironwood, golden, fruit, and random diys to choose from!
> 
> Please do not take diys you don't need unless you're GIVING THEM to someone else. Gifts or tips appreciated,  please leave via airport after you get your diys and wishes.
> 
> Add ign and island before for code!


Hey could I come over please  I’m amy from amyland


----------



## Lebberley (Jun 28, 2020)

Anblick said:


> Yo welcome, feel free to drop a message to me if you have any questions!  I've been around both the game and site for a good long while so if I can't help, I probably know how to find who can!



Brilliant thank you! I saw a moon chair thing that I love so was trying to find the diy after a bit of googling I see its celeste that gives it out so just chancing it to see if I can get it


----------



## kookey (Jun 28, 2020)

Oooh, I’d be interested in stopping by if you still have space. IGN is Fia, from Suncoast


----------



## Anblick (Jun 28, 2020)

Lebberley said:


> Brilliant thank you! I saw a moon chair thing that I love so was trying to find the diy after a bit of googling I see its celeste that gives it out so just chancing it to see if I can get it


I can also craft you 1 or 2 if you don't get the recipe! I have more than enough materials and I know the recipe ^^ drop me a DM if you don't get it let me know


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Group 2 is now gone,  I have to re-wrangle Celeste and will send codes to Group 3. Not nearly as many diys left (thank you!) but there's still several.


----------



## yehves (Jun 28, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Group 2 is now gone,  I have to re-wrangle Celeste and will send codes to Group 3. Not nearly as many diys left (thank you!) but there's still several.


I don't have a lot but I can give 2 NMT?


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Still trying to find her again,  sorry guys!


----------



## Lebberley (Jun 28, 2020)

Anblick said:


> I can also craft you 1 or 2 if you don't get the recipe! I have more than enough materials and I know the recipe ^^ drop me a DM if you don't get it let me know


That so lovely thank you I'll let you know if you need anything in return  let me know... I'm a bit limited in what I have but you never know!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

FOUND HER!! Sending code to group 3!


----------



## Anblick (Jun 28, 2020)

Lebberley said:


> That so lovely thank you I'll let you know if you need anything in return  let me know... I'm a bit limited in what I have but you never know!


No prob!  I don't need anything, if you think of it next time Redd is around to drop me a line so I could buy some fake art I'd be all about it?  and I'd love to shop in your shops ^^ but really I have a ton of supplies! So it's no trouble


----------



## Skandranon (Jun 28, 2020)

My times up gotta head to work. Thanks for including me but please give my spot to someone else


----------



## May.I (Jun 28, 2020)

May I stop by? Monica from Mo’ Haven


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit! Chloe from Celosia


----------



## xMartin (Jun 28, 2020)

It's 11:00 here and I have work in the morning !
Please give me spot to someone else, hopefully I can head to your island next time!
I was in group 4 .


----------



## yehves (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi! I'm so sorry but I just realized i need to go out irl. You can take me off the group 4 list. Thanks for the offer!!


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

xMartin said:


> It's 11:00 here and I have work in the morning !
> Please give me spot to someone else, hopefully I can head to your island next time!
> I was in group 4 .


Sorry xMartin!


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd like to talk to Celeste if you still have a slot open. Anna from Marble


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

yehves said:


> Hi! I'm so sorry but I just realized i need to go out irl. You can take me off the group 4 list. Thanks for the offer!!


Sorry yehves!

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Please let me know if you're still able to come.  Please keep in mind that it takes time for each group to get 20 wishes and I'm only taking 4 at a time so as not to clog the airport with people coming/ going.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

So, next group after this one is @Peach_Jam  , @GEEBRASS , @amyfaulkner_x , and @kookey .

Please let me know if you can't make it. Wait time is approx 15 minutes or more.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020

Sending code to next group.  Last group will be @May.I , @FRANS_PLAYER , and @Hoshi


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 28, 2020)

Sent code to last few people,  and then this is closed.  Thanks everyone who came!


----------

